# Now I need a holster for my Taurus Raging Bull with a scope on it..........



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Can some one on here point me in the right direction please.

I have looked and looked and cant find one for a Taurus Raging Bull 454, 8" barrel with a scope. 
I'm sure somebody makes one. I cant remember the name of the style that straps to your chest, but that's the one I'm looking for.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Here is a page full of them at Midway:

MidwayUSA - Advanced Search


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

What do you think about this one? I think they want 30.00 dollars for it.

Cabela's -- Online Store


----------

